# Bow for me ?



## Martin Angel (Jun 26, 2007)

*A bow for you!*

Im also 5'2", and I started out with a Martin Leopard. And still have it. http://martinarchery.com/leopard.php I love that little bow, its inexpensive and still a really great bow and easy to learn with. It comes with many modules so that you can get the purfect draw lenght, I started out at 24in. I got the 40-50lb bow and was able to back it out enought to only draw 28lbs, not many bows you can do that with until you get your draw weight up. But it also comes in 30-40lbs for a really light draw. You should look into it.


----------



## diamonddiva61 (Feb 21, 2008)

*Beginner Bow*

I would also look at the Diamond Edge. I love mine ... (you can see pics of it on the link on my profile). They are pretty affordable as well as being durable. Don't overlook it!!!


----------



## alpinebowoman (Mar 5, 2008)

*Bow for you!*

I have a Hoyt Vtec, with 50 to 60 # limbs on it! But you could get some limbs that are 40 to 50!! 
Or the first bow my husband got me was a PSE Spyder! That was a fun bow to shoot also! 
Hope it helps! 
Good luck!
Either that or just go and try and shoot a bunch of different ones! That might be the best bet! All bows feel different in the hand and they all weigh different!! 
Good luck!!:teeth:


----------



## Jasmin (Mar 11, 2008)

Thanx for the help !!

I went to Jays today, and tried out a couple of Bows, but wasnt all that impressed. Not too mention the ones I wanted to try , they didnt even have  
But I will check out those one you told me about


----------



## z28melissa (Feb 8, 2007)

Also try out the Hoyt Trykon Sport and Hoyt Kobalt.... both are VERY light, that was one of my deciding factors.


----------



## Jasmin (Mar 11, 2008)

Yes we were looking at some of those. Not those Models, so I will check on them, those are the ones my Hubby prefers. 
Hey we are both in Michigan , were up by Clare...


----------



## lorit1964 (Feb 8, 2008)

*good bow*

Jasmine;
I agree with Martin Angel a good bow to start with would be the Martin Leopard. I had to start all over after surgery and chose this bow to use until I can get back to my normal draw weight. It is very flexible in draw length and weight. It isn't a bank buster and if you decide to stick with it (the Leopard) it has plenty of bang for the buck. It is light weight and has a very smooth draw and release. 

Jay's is a good place to go and check out new bows but they don't carry all the brands and models (we got my daughters bow at Jays about 5 years ago and they took all the time in the world with her and she was only 6 at the time) so I would also check with any proshops around to see if they have any of the other models you might want to try.

The only drawback to the Martin Leopard (in my opinion) are the rubber grips but I had a custom set of grips made (hubby made them ) out of black walnut and I love them.


----------



## Martin Angel (Jun 26, 2007)

lorit1964 said:


> The only drawback to the Martin Leopard (in my opinion) are the rubber grips but I had a custom set of grips made (hubby made them ) out of black walnut and I love them.



I agree with the grip, I removed mine, I dont touch the sides of the riser, so the rubber on the side is fine, but I cut off the rubber off the back.


----------



## elkslayer6x5luv (Jan 29, 2010)

Ok I also am a new bow shooter this last summer decided to start shooting with the son,husband and grandkids. Also 5 foot 4
I dont shoot in any shoots or anything yet but just for fun. Wanted to let you know that I also won a hoyt superhawk at a 4th of July shoot my husband and son were in.
So long story short we sold that then bought myself (with husband's help) a razor edge in velvet is a coating on it that helps keep it in good condition also when it is cold outside your hands wont freeze.Big seller for me . 
When I started messing around shooting it was with my sons parker sidekick xp at 25 pds so when I went shopping I wasn't sure what I could handle that is why I went with my RAZOR Ithought it was at 29pds when my husband picked it up from the shop but he just told me that it is set at 32pdsok ok im just starting member! The RAZOR has a large adjustment range.Good luck with this :wave3: epsi:


----------



## elkslayer6x5luv (Jan 29, 2010)

*weight*

I forgot to tell you that the Razor is very lightweight also Thank you for putting up with the babble.


----------



## mcphearson (Feb 22, 2010)

hoyt has 2 new bows out right now. the powerhawk and the turbohawk.both are great bows and not just for beginners, but pros alike. the only difference between theas bows and the top doller bows is that they have a cast riser insted of a machined riser.it doesent make a bit of difference in shootability or handshock it only makes the bow cheaper to produce and in turn it is cheaper on the consumer. i would recommend either of theas bows to anyone that wants an outstanding product, and the name hoyt speaks for itself.:target::cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers:


----------



## tarrah3983 (Apr 28, 2010)

I LOVE my PSE, very lightweight... great starter bow:star:


----------



## robbies gurl166 (Jan 18, 2010)

I actully have a 2001 PSE Spyder for sale it has a brand new set of purple and lime green strings. Nothing is Wrong with it i just upgraded to a Hoyt Trykon Sport. If you are interested e-mail me and we will talk about a price.
Angel


----------



## robbies gurl166 (Jan 18, 2010)

I also ment to tell you that it is verry light weight. I shot it for 2 and a half years and its just sitting in the bow case now.
Angel


----------



## minnie3 (Jul 28, 2009)

browning micro midas 3 was recommended to me as a beginner as they were affordable, reliable,adjustable in draw length and draw weight and very easy to resell. i shot mine in 3d for the first year before buying a second hand longer axle hoyt. you would have a much greater range of options of these types of bows than what we have here. women's bows in the classifieds may show you what's available. passion seems to be popular on this forum. can't say i've ever seen one here in these parts.


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

I was at our shop the other day and drew the mission menace. It was a smooth drawing bow and it is very adjustable so you can up your poundage. Also a good ladies bow is the bowtech equalizer. You can sometimes find both of these is the classifieds here if you keep a check. My daughter is 5'2" and started with the equalizer then switched to the admiral and loves it, so much that she sold her equalizer.

There are tons of bows out there, best thing to do is try all you can and make a choice for YOU!!!!! Until the new shop not too far from here opened I always had to get my husband to draw bows for me and tell me if they felt good or not as most bow shops won't stock anything in a ladies size. The new shop carries all kinds of bows I can shoot so I am like a kid in a candy store now!!!

Good luck and welcome to the archery addiction!!


----------



## dayhiker1990 (Apr 23, 2010)

I have a PSE Chaos...i love it. It is lightweight and a great starter bow for the price.


----------



## woodsbaby (Aug 10, 2009)

The parker sidekick if very affordable and comes with the grow with parker program so you can get the 30-40 limbs to start and send bow in to parker and get the 40-50 limbs for $25 i think.. although the new 2010 model has a wider range of weight... its small, light, and deadly...:thumbs_up


----------

